# (TN) FC AFC Dominators Duke of Turrell



## L Magee

FC AFC Dominators Duke of Turrell (DUKE)
DOB 3/25/2004

Sire: CFC-CAFC Revilo’s Y2K Micro Chip
Dam: CFC Bayer’s Abigail Quiver Creek

Duke’s Accomplishments:
2005 & 2006 Derby List 17 points
2006 Won a DERBY and 2nd in “Q” same weekend
Received 2nd in Open and 2nd in Am same weekend
AFC in 2008 at age 4
2008 AKC Amateur High Points Retrievers: ranked 8th with 16 ½ points
Qualified for 2009 National Amateur
Won Fall 09 Chattanooga Open to make FC
Spring 2010 Back to back open wins (Qualified for National Open) 
Spring 2011 Won N. Alabama Am (Qualified for National Am)

Hips OFA# LR-159719G24M-NOPI, Cerf # LR-53013/2008-56, 
Color: Type 1 (Black), DNA# V524162, CNM #LR-CNM08-1186M-PIV(clear), EIC# LR-EIC279/56M-VPI (clear)

Duke’s accomplishments speak for themselves. He is an excellent marker and runs blind retrieves with same desire as marks. At 74 lbs, he is a tall, good looking, and powerful dog with a great attitude. (Pictures see Fall 2008 Mobile Trial at findretrievers.com )

Contact: Lou Magee 901-574-9998 E-mail: [email protected] 


Frozen semen available


----------

